# Audax - North West Passage 200km



## Ajay (6 Jan 2011)

Just signed up for my FIRST Audax event, the North West Passage 200km organised by West Pennine Road Club http://www.westpennineroadclub.org.uk/audax.html on 19th Feb!

Should give me enough time to grow the beard  

Anyone else riding this event??


----------



## addictfreak (6 Jan 2011)

Looks like a good ride, I doubt if I have 200km in my legs at the moment


----------



## Ajay (6 Jan 2011)

addictfreak said:


> Looks like a good ride, I doubt if I have 200km in my legs at the moment



I don't either at moment!!
I'll have to get some serious hours in one way or another in the next month or so.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2011)

Perhaps you could ask a mod to merge this into the other thread about it?


----------

